# Home Made Christmas Presents



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Mona's daughter needs 2 steam radiator covers to qualify for foster parenting. We could only find them on line and they were quite expensive so I offered to make them for her for Christmas. I usually work with metal or do automotive mechanical work so wood is a not so common media for me to be working in but I think they are turning out nice. I got the perforated metal at Home Depot where it was half the price for a 36x36 sheet vs 24x36 at Lowes. It does pay to shop around.
Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is there supposed to be a couple of pictures?

I am only getting two red X's


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice wish I could make something out of wood that looked that good. I can't cut 2 boards the same length, or I cut that board 3 times and it is still to short. You must have good wood working tools.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

VERY! nice work!!!!!!!







(I can see them now!!!!!)
Do you plan on staining them?

MaeJae


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

If you love making fresh home made pasta, you'll know you need some kind of a rack to hold it as it gets pressed and cut. I found a few commercial ones, they were pretty sterile for such a fun job... so I started making my own. Some family members 'hinted' that the too would like one, so I thought I'd make them for Christmas. (sorry... I can't seem to get the pictures in the message)

Pasta rack side one
Pasta rack side two


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That's are really nice Bob. Well done!
For somebody that doesn't work much with wood, I'd say you got the hang of it pretty quick!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's see, Bob.







I need a new entertainment center - something that will accomodate a flat panel TV larger than 32".









You da man!









Mike


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice job. The only thing that I can make out of wood is a campfire.

Happy Holidays

Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job Bob.

We are also making Christmas presents this year. Sherry found a real cute project in a magazine for snowman door stops. We are making 16 of them. Total cost of materials is $50.00. Total time making them will be around 24 hours.

I will post a photo (if I can get the site to accept one) when we are finished.

Dan


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice craftsmanship.

Bob


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I make Jam, Fudge, Cookies and Peppermint Bark as my homemade gifts. Just finished a whirlwind 10 hours of jam making this past weekend with a friend of mine. We made 110 8 oz. jars of Strawberry, Raspberry and Blueberry combined. It's ALL I can do to not crack open a jar of the blueberry for myself RIGHT NOW!

Now, I just have to find time for the fudge and peppermint bark...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful Woodwork!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice Bob!

I usually try to make something each year. Before kids I had free time which allowed me to make the end tables, sofa table and coffee table for DW's present one year. Now the projects tend to be smaller. Last year I built a play kitchen for the kids after seeing the prices of the nice wood ones (Some were almost as much as real appliances!







). This year it's a couple play boards for DS's Lego's. I'll have to grab a picture once I get them fully finished.

I'm not sure how much I save in the end (besides the play kitchen), but it's nice to be able to give just what you want and have been able to put your own heart into the gift.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

It's the







in a gift that makes it so special!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Very nice Bob!
> 
> I usually try to make something each year. Before kids I had free time which allowed me to make the end tables, sofa table and coffee table for DW's present one year. Now the projects tend to be smaller. Last year I built a play kitchen for the kids after seeing the prices of the nice wood ones (Some were almost as much as real appliances!
> 
> ...


Crafty idea! I am really curious....please post a picture when your finished.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Nice job Bob.
> 
> We are also making Christmas presents this year. Sherry found a real cute project in a magazine for snowman door stops. We are making 16 of them. Total cost of materials is $50.00. Total time making them will be around 24 hours.
> 
> ...


We're doing those too Dan: Family Fun magazine! Of course, between the drywall, insulation and all that good stuff that's coming back from Home Depot and Lowes at the moment, he keeps forgetting to bring me the stones! I'd love to see yours when they're completed.

Ali


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I make a lot of mini scrapbook albums for presents, in the middle of 4 at the moment! Also make all the Christmas cards and teacher gifts. It takes a lot longer than going to buy something but I think it's so much more personal.

Kudos to everyone who's busy making and creating this month!

Ali


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> Nice job Bob.
> 
> We are also making Christmas presents this year. Sherry found a real cute project in a magazine for snowman door stops. We are making 16 of them. Total cost of materials is $50.00. Total time making them will be around 24 hours.
> 
> ...


We're doing those too Dan: Family Fun magazine! Of course, between the drywall, insulation and all that good stuff that's coming back from Home Depot and Lowes at the moment, he keeps forgetting to bring me the stones! I'd love to see yours when they're completed.

Ali
[/quote]
Ali,

Home Depot and Lowes did not have the pavers. I was searching hard for them and stumbled upon them at Ace Hardware while buying something else. Sherry was very pleased with the find!

They were sorta "rust" in color, so we painted them with white masonry deck paint from Home Depot. It takes three coats to cover. I painted the last coat tonight. Sherry has been busy making pompoms, so it looks like the snowmen will get dressed this weekend.

We'll keep ya posted.

Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok y'all. Sherry has finished "dressing" the snowmen, and it seems they have a little of Frosty's magic in them!

They formed up military style, marched into the house and took up positions in front of the Christmas tree!










I can only guess they are waiting for Santa!!

Dan


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job Dan! What are the materials used?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Nice job. The only thing that I can make out of wood is a campfire.
> 
> Happy Holidays
> 
> Dan


LOL.....that is flat out funny!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice Job Dan! What are the materials used?


The pavers are standard driveway, walkway pavers made from concrete. We bought ours from Ace Hardware.

We used a masonry deck paint to make the pavers "snow" white. Sherry used red yarn to make the ear muff. That was the toughest part of this project. They are connected over the snowman's head with red pipe cleaner.

The eyes were purchased from a craft store. The buttons are just that...buttons!...purchased from a craft store. The nose is orange molding clay. The mouths were painted on with a Sharpie. The scarfs are made from material that has a Christmas theme.

The snowman also has black felt glued to the bottom to keep him from scratching floors.

Dan


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Ok y'all. Sherry has finished "dressing" the snowmen, and it seems they have a little of Frosty's magic in them!
> 
> They formed up military style, marched into the house and took up positions in front of the Christmas tree!
> 
> Dan


Thanks for sharing a photo of these Dan - you did a great job!

Ali


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish I had the know how and skill. I'm continually impressed by the work I've seen on this site.

Beautiful work by all.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Dan,
Those are xool. You guys did a nice job, very creative.
Bob


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Well they are both done now and we delivered them today. Here is the second one. I lined the tops with 1/2" foam insulation and used aluminum foil as a heat reflector.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Bob!

Those will keep the chitlins safe from burns.

Dan


----------

